# Does It Affect Your Times? | Youtube Series



## cubemaste r (Mar 28, 2014)

in this video i announce a new youtube series that i'm making.

videos will be uploaded once or twice a week depending on how much you like this series.

sorry for the bad sound quality i was speaking too close to the microphone.

please like the video and subscribe to my channel


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 28, 2014)

I think you mean "affect".


----------



## cubemaste r (Mar 28, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> I think you mean "affect".



before i change it, what is the difference?

edit: ok i found out the difference and changed.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok, great.

I subbed. 

You mentioned 1) tired 2) wearing gloves 3) beginner's method.

I can think of a few things.

Environment
- in a quiet setting or a very loud and noisy setting (like at a party or restaurant)
- while someone is trying to have a conversation with you
- very bright sunshine or very dim and bad lighting
- cold or hot temperature, probably means cold clammy hands or hot sweaty hands

Cube
- different colour scheme
- bad cube (Rubik's brand, unlubed, extremely tight or loose tensions, without springs, etc.)
- very worn stickers or tiles

You
I think you need one called "Under the Influence". Usually that means while drunk on alcohol. After one beer... two... three... but you can do different things if you don't drink. Right after drinking a cold glass of water? How about after a cup of coffee? 10 minutes after coffee? A bottle of coke? After a big meal? After fasting for a day? After a warm glass of milk?

I could probably keep going, but this is what I thought of so far.


----------



## cubemaste r (Mar 29, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, great.
> 
> I subbed.
> 
> ...



Thank you for subbing and for all the ideas, i will try to do most of them except the alcohol thing...


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 29, 2014)

Fasting for a day? No way I'm trying that


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 29, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Fasting for a day? No way I'm trying that



I'm sure many Muslim cubers have unintentionally done this due to them fasting during the Ramadan period.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 29, 2014)

Good Avg  and I like this idea


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 29, 2014)

I wouldn't do the alcohol thing either because I don't drink.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm sure many Muslim cubers have unintentionally done this due to them fasting during the Ramadan period.



Yeah I have it barely does anything to times


----------



## cubemaste r (Mar 31, 2014)

first video is up.

please like and subscribe to my channel also give me feedback so i can improve my videos.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 31, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> first video is up.
> 
> please like and subscribe to my channel also give me feedback so i can improve my videos.



nice video!  Maybe you could have done medium-dim light and compared different stickers in this low light.


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 10, 2014)

I am very sorry that I didn't upload any videos for over a week, I was very busy, next video will be up tomorrow and i will try to upload daily videos to my channel this week(until 18/4, not only from this series).


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 11, 2014)

After I finished making the video I finished editing it and finished uploading it to youtube and deleted the files I found out that I only rendered half of the video, so no video today this is SO annoying!!!


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 12, 2014)

This is an interesting concept, but make sure you "test" things that aren't readily obvious to most people. Bad lighting, gloves, beginners method, etc will obviously slow your times down. There were some great suggestions earlier in the thread that make more sense and be fun to watch!


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 12, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> This is an interesting concept, but make sure you "test" things that aren't readily obvious to most people. Bad lighting, gloves, beginners method, etc will obviously slow your times down. There were some great suggestions earlier in the thread that make more sense and be fun to watch!



The video that I did yesterday was how does talking affect your times, is this good?


----------

